# SJ's and drug use!



## Ahoy (Apr 12, 2010)

Well, I had a look around and it seems that SJs aren't too big on the use of drugs (with perhaps the exception of alcohol, but even then they're not big on it). I have a very good ISTJ friend who enjoys certain drugs quite a bit, and he's wondering if he's all alone on this one. 

He says he likes:

Psychedelics - Great thinking drug! He loves these. Nothing like a little temporary samhadi. Tryps are the shit. Phens are yuck.

Weed - His main jam. An everyday thing for him, like coffee. He says it makes him work better, and relaxes him (as an ISTJ he needs a good relaxing quite often). 

Mdma - The holy grail of social interaction. When under the effects, he is certainly no longer an I. Is able to express emotions really easily and without fear. Seems to reduce all the nasty bits of being an ISTJ The only phenethylamine he really enjoys. Comedowns can vary from nonexistent to horrific, though... 

Caffeine - Makes him twitchy as hell if he takes too much... but if he can hit the sweet spot its alllllll good. 

He dislikes:

Opiates - Nasty, nasty, selfish-happydrug. He doesn't want more introversion!

Alcohol - Waste of money, time, brain cells, and effort. If he's going to suffer goddamnit he's going to get something half-decent in return!

(In theory) Stimulants - Good lord the anxiety would probably be unbearable.


So SJs (or anyone else)! Come one come all! Let me know how you like it, or how you feel about it, just anything really. For those of you who would like to voice a anti-drug opinion, you are more than welcome... just please stick to facts. No baseless assertions based on personal opinion or "second hand" information please :happy:

I just wanna see what everyone thinks!


----------



## Misspicy (Feb 13, 2010)

weed and psychedelics... 



the latter is a nice return to a better place:laughing::laughing::laughing:


anything else is just a waste of money and I prefer to feel more creative/imaginative than clumsy and waaay too out of it.
When I get artists block, smoking a bit and listening to music definitely helps AND I can be productive too. Not your typical lazy, drooling stoner stereotype. pfffhhhhhhhhh



caffeine sometimes, mostly tea and I avoid drinking sodas.

mdma-I'm not too crazy about this stuff. Not really all that interested in being open with all my personal stuff while under THIS kind of influence...


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Yeah I agree it's all about weed and psychedelics.. stimulants freak me out. MDMA has put me in hospital so I'll never do that again. Plus the second half of the list (dislikes) are mostly cut with other stuff so you really don't know what you're putting into your body.
Weed and shrooms are natural, a gift from mother nature... a very much welcomed gift. Though living where I live they are very rare. I function so much better with weed but it's just so rare.. I've enjoyed one 'bag' in the past 12 months. Such a tease. >_<
The only unnatural drug I take these days is dxm, it's the baby brother of ketamine (special k). A very euphoric, insightful, hallucinogenic dissociative. Some prefer it over ketamine. I haven't tired ketamine but dxm is enough for me, though I'd trade it for shrooms any day.


----------



## Ahoy (Apr 12, 2010)

Misspicy said:


> mdma-I'm not too crazy about this stuff. Not really all that interested in being open with all my personal stuff while under THIS kind of influence...


My friend says he totally understands that. He doesn't do it around people he doesn't trust anymore after a few "harowing" (ultimately really funny) experiences. _"I said WHAT?! To WHO?!"_... caused him some strife... but then the comedown left and he was all right again. We had a few laughs about it and all that. On the plus side it's taught him how to put himself out there when need be. Not something he plans to do forever though...



Shannonline said:


> Yeah I agree it's all about weed and psychedelics.. stimulants freak me out. MDMA has put me in hospital so I'll never do that again. Plus the second half of the list (dislikes) are mostly cut with other stuff so you really don't know what you're putting into your body.
> Weed and shrooms are natural, a gift from mother nature... a very much welcomed gift. Though living where I live they are very rare. I function so much better with weed but it's just so rare.. I've enjoyed one 'bag' in the past 12 months. Such a tease. >_<.


If you don't mind my asking, how did the mdma put you in the hospital? Did you overheat? Was it not mdma? (Sounds to me that if mushies and weed are rare in your part of the world... mdma isnt likely?) My friend says he hasn't gotten around to DXM yet. He says he dislikes the idea of all those red syrup capsules. But some K... mmmm... he wouldn't say no to that! Kittyflip! :laughing:


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Ahoy said:


> If you don't mind my asking, how did the mdma put you in the hospital? Did you overheat? Was it not mdma? (Sounds to me that if mushies and weed are rare in your part of the world... mdma isnt likely?) My friend says he hasn't gotten around to DXM yet. He says he dislikes the idea of all those red syrup capsules. But some K... mmmm... he wouldn't say no to that! Kittyflip! :laughing:


Well others had the same stuff the same night and were fine it was just me, it just seemed to react badly, it was just too overwhelming for me and I started freaking out, panicking and getting really anxious. I thought I was going to have a heart attack or something. Perhaps speed was mixed in. I get anxious at the best of times, plus it was in a nightclub were I didn't really feel all that comfortable. I don't know I think I'm sensitive to my feelings enough without it anyway. 
I ended up in hospital from a bad acid trip a few years before that as well, but I know why it happened in hindsight, I had been fighting with my slob of a housemate the week leading up to it and I was scattered and angry. Totally wrong frame of mind. By the end I was convinced I'd broken all my bones in my body, and that I was dead in some afterlife realm. I haven't done acid since but I'd gladly if I could find it.
Yeah mdma seems or seemed popular this was some years back now, not sure these days. I guess it comes down to who you known. I used to know more people but now the few that I do and the few that had contacts say it's dry everywhere and it's hard to get anything. Plus summer is the worst time of the year here for weed. But it should be coming through now. Though... I've become a hermit since so I guess I'll have to stick with dxm. My next dxm trip will be freebased so no sickening syrup or crap just pure dxm powder. It's meant to be a purer cleaner ride!


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

No drugs, it's scary what it turns people into. And it's dangerous, to yourself and others (which concerns me much more). I'm certain most accidents (say traffic) are caused by drugs. So I think it's
1. Irresponsible
2. Stupid - a waste of health and money and what for? So you can have yourself a good time. People should be able to have fun without drugs. It's just sad how a lot of people need drugs to feel good.

Rant off! My exception is alcohol. It's also expensive, stupid and dangerous - I won't deny it. But I'm always on the sober side of things, I could never stand to lose control of my body. For me, it get's rid of excessive restraints. Then I get all drowsy:blushed:


----------



## WickedQueen (Jun 1, 2009)

I'm a Muslim. I don't drink alcohol, I don't smoke, and I don't use any drugs.

I drink a cup of coffee every morning, though. Does that count?


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Tucken said:


> No drugs, it's scary what it turns people into. And it's dangerous, to yourself and others (which concerns me much more). I'm certain most accidents (say traffic) are caused by drugs. So I think it's
> 1. Irresponsible
> 2. Stupid - a waste of health and money and what for? So you can have yourself a good time. People should be able to have fun without drugs. It's just sad how a lot of people need drugs to feel good.
> 
> Rant off! My exception is alcohol. It's also expensive, stupid and dangerous - I won't deny it. But I'm always on the sober side of things, I could never stand to lose control of my body. For me, it get's rid of excessive restraints. Then I get all drowsy:blushed:


You have every right to your beliefs but I must say this attitude really frustrates me, this is the point of view that most people gain from watching TV news channels and reading newspaper articles which are both bias.
In most cases it's not the drug that is to blame but the person who is using them. If it really was the drug then EVERY experience would be bad. Not the case. Drugs are not used to harm people, only those that abuse them or disrespect them get hurt. There is much to say for will power and self control.
Your rant was spoken from someone who has no idea to the point of most drugs, a lot of people including myself enjoy them because they open up your mind, they make you see things from new points of view and experience glorious things that you otherwise wouldn't. I'm not saying they are the only way to have fun, just one. Should people be suggested to not play computer games because THEY gain enjoyment from them? Is the game to blame for those that become addicted to them?
Alcohol and tobacco and two drugs that are legal yet they are both the most harmful to your health. One day you will realise how the world really works and how truth is not quite what you think it is.

P.s the only drug to feature on several lists of 'causes of car crashes' that I googled was alcohol, go figure.


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

My point was in the statistics and I never once defended alcohol. I agree with "google" in that alcohol is the drug that causes the most car crashes, possibly more than any other factor. 

Again I say alcohol, and not the people behind the drugs. Because if I were to talk about the people doing the drugs I would be up against most of humanity. Most/all people do drugs, depending on how you define "drug". Sugar, caffeine, alcohol, weed, heroin.

So, some people are good with certain drugs. Even if we argue that standpoint some people statistically won't be. It's my opinion a lot of drugs should be banned for this reason, because it's no good for society. 
And I say this with great trouble, because I believe people should be free to act as they like. People shouldn't be caged, and the rest is up to Darwin. 

I apologise if my rant came out rather negative/biased/lecturish. I do that sometimes. The drug topic hit a nerve, I suppose.


----------



## Hiccups24-7 (Oct 17, 2009)

Tucken said:


> Again I say alcohol, and not the people behind the drugs. Because if I were to talk about the people doing the drugs I would be up against most of humanity. Most/all people do drugs, depending on how you define "drug". Sugar, caffeine, alcohol, weed, heroin.
> 
> So, some people are good with certain drugs. Even if we argue that standpoint some people statistically won't be. It's my opinion a lot of drugs should be banned for this reason, because it's no good for society.
> And I say this with great trouble, because I believe people should be free to act as they like. People shouldn't be caged, and the rest is up to Darwin.
> ...


I Really can't find any logical or rational reason to blame a drug over the user, including alcohol.. despite that fact it's technically a poison. The drug is static and in moderation it is harmless. Sure there are some drugs that make you wonder why but still we as humans should be able to decide what we want for us as long as it doesn't break the golden rule. It is up to the individual to avoid any mistakes. 
The western culture has generally shaped people to not think for themselves to justify a law and justice system then is essentially in place to control us.
So to think the way you do is to bow down to the system instead of opening your eyes to how it really is, imo.

So you'd ban something because a few people abuse it? Ruining it for those that can handle it? wow. That would be an attack on personal freedom and personal choice more than anything else. Has natural selection not taught us anything? 
Did you notice how the world turned a blind eye to the beatles using drugs but when it's some bum on the street corner then they are condemned to hell. Was it the drug or the person?

Yeah it did, I respect personal opinion don't get me wrong but if I see an opinion that is not based on fact or is rationally thought out then I feel a need to mention it.

P.s 86.1337% of statistics are made up on the spot.


----------



## SeekJess (Nov 1, 2009)

I'm a recovering drug addict. I used to be a hardcore pill popper, I was an opiate kind of gal. It was a everyday thing for me, I am lucky I'm not dead. I have smoked pot before, and I don't really like it. I never did coke, or heroin, or any psychedelics. I didn't wanna see shit that wasn't real. I just wanted to numb the pain, and forget about my best friend who raped me.


----------



## Preeb (Jan 13, 2010)

Well Seekjess, that does sound like one of the better reasons, though I doubt it is very efficient... after all the pain is still there after the brief numbing drugs give ends... :mellow:

I generally dislike the use of drugs, but naturally that depends on the severity of the drug. Heroin and stuff like that is something I just can't handle.
Myself have never done drugs stronger than a little whisky in the evening... other than that I'm pretty sure you'd call me a sugar addict. :laughing:


----------



## Tucken (Dec 13, 2009)

My opinion has changed since. I understand why I blamed drugs but it's not the poor drugs fault. Drugs can be good too, there is no right or wrong in this world - it works in mysterious ways. I just wish people wouldn't get into drug related misery (. (But drugs cannot be blamed for it, just to be clear.)


----------



## Spades (Aug 31, 2011)

I really really really wish psychedelics weren't grouped with stimulants or depressants under "drugs" =(

Cannabis, LSD, and mushrooms are my holy trinity. Maybe this is more of an N thing...

I like stimulants as well, but they are RISKY!

Do your research and take care of yourself, is the main thing.


----------



## suicidal_orange (May 6, 2010)

Lets see, I smoked weed near daily for two years and yes it opened me up but it also turned me into a jealous paranoid mess. Upon the suicide of one of my best friends I quit instantly - if I weren't off in a hazy bubble maybe I could have done something? It's hard to describe but the world is so much better seen with the clarity of a clean mind.

I only know of one person who went big on shrooms and LSD, he used to be funny and reliable but since he's a complete waste of time. I have not known at least his last 6 addresses (he usually moves every three months or so) and he refuses to have a cell phone - even if I did want to see him I couldn't. The last two times I saw him when he happened to be at a mutual friends house he slept the whole time (an afternoon and an evening) and to put it bluntly he looks like a drug user (just a general air of poor health although I know this stereotype doesn't apply to all).

My cousin is a cocaine addict. He used to be a nice guy but after seeing how he treats his girlfriend now I told him to take a good look at himself - I'm not big on comfrontation but it was said in such a manner that he was stunned into silence. Then I walked off. It's been nearly two years since he invited me to do anything, he'd rather have drugs than me so fuck him.

So yeah, drugs may be fun for the user but from what I've seen and experienced they just screw with people so I shall not be experimenting any further and I wouldn't suggest others do either. There are enough side effects on every perscription drug to show that not everyone reacts the same to putting random stuff into their body and even pure non-legal drugs will have the same random factor.


----------



## Jem11899 (Jan 4, 2011)

I've never done drugs, smoked or drank. I never will. I've only used drugs for medical reasons and I have never abused perscription drugs. It destroys your body and mind. I don't resent anyone who does any of those things, though. My religion also says to take care of my body and even though I am not perfect at getting enough sleep and eating right, I can do things as simple as restraining from substances that will hurt my body. Its just a personal choice.


----------



## MCRTS (Jul 4, 2011)

I have been using this drug ever since I was four. It's processed from a plant called the _Theobroma cacao. _The pleasure it gives cannot be compared to any other drug in the universe. It comes in different colours, brown, white and black, and many different flavours. 

Chocolate will be forever my one and only drug. <333


----------



## Kwaran (Nov 7, 2010)

I use and enjoy weed and alcohol. Also tried poppers a few times. Not planning to try something else but you never know.
I don't smoke weed on my own, I alway smoke with friends. Smoking alone feels weird for some reason.
As for alcohol I drink beer the most, during dinner, as a refreshment, at a bar... 1 to 2 beers a day is actually healthy you know!


----------



## DeductiveReasoner (Feb 25, 2011)

Caffeine counts as a drug??? No wonder I have issues. Tea in the morning, tea in the afternoon, tea at night. And alcohol every now and then, I'm not much of a drinker though.

Ahem, back on topic. Most of the SJs I know won't even discuss drugs, and always say the same thing about each one, except alcohol, because it's legal. The SJ I know loves alcohol.

Hmmm...I wonder... Have any of you avoided drugs just because of legal issues? (<not supposed to be derogatory)


----------



## Khalrin (Sep 29, 2011)

Besides caffeine, I don't do anything. Not priding myself in it - I just have an addictive personality, so I'm not even going to risk it.


----------

